# Has anyone put a fat cat on a diet?



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 19, 2010)

We found Taz when he was 5 weeks old. He had a hard time adjusting to the milk we were giving him and it gave him really bad diarrhea. One morning I looked into his box and he was lifeless. I picked him up and he was so cold. I put him close to my body and he slung his head backwards all the way, moaning that noise of pain and death. I tried to pry his head back into a normal position and it was as if he was stiff already. I put some sugar water in his mouth, and wrapped him up in two blankets, then I laid under 2 more blankets (it was May). I was at the vet's as soon as they opened, after a morning of continuous crying. They kept him there for two days, putting fluids into him. The vet told me that he had severe dehydration and was experiencing Hypothermia when I found him that morning. Had it been any longer, or if I hadn't given him the sugar water, we would have lost him. He came home a happy, healthier, hydrated baby, but less than 2 weeks later, he went back to the vets for another 3 days for dehydration. We had grown so attached to him in such a short time.

Next month makes 2 years since that horrible experience. The problem now, is that he tries to eat nonstop. He weighs at least 17 pounds (at last weigh in) and he's only two years old. I'm so scared that he's going to have health problems, or get diabetes like my brother's overweight cat did. I've stopped feeding the cats freechoice, instead they get fed three times a day. The problem is, he sneaks food from our dog's food dish, or he'll go back and eat whatever food the other two cats didn't. We put the cats on a high fiber/low calorie diet and the other two are taking weight off but he isn't. Do you think this might be a result from when he was little? He's an active, healthy kitty other than his weight. He's just like me, he gets bored and goes looking for food.

He went from this...

















To this...


----------



## Tab (Apr 19, 2010)

When I had cats I fed Eukanuba Lamb and Rice, and I wonder if they don't sell a version for male cats and their urinary tract problems? Anyway, I only gave my girl cats 1/4 cup twice a day and they were the perfect weight. This food was so high quality that they defecated less and smaller. They were very, very healthy, not the least bit too thin or too fat. Just right. The eukanuba will give you sticker shock, but since you feed less it lasts twice as long, so it is money well spent. I think you can find it at Petsmart. It has been probably 5 years since I've had cats. I had to place them when I was having my own babies.


----------



## Mona (Apr 19, 2010)

Yes, I have. Was a waste of time for us pretty much. We had a cat named "Ruffles"...he was affectionately known as "Fat Cat". He weighed 22 pounds at the heaviest. We got him a prescription diet dry cat food and had him on it for over a year...he lost a whopping ONE POUND!!!



The only way he ended up losing weight was near "the end" when he got diabetes. The sudden loss in weight was the key indicator, especially since we had been trying to make him lose weight for all that time and he never did, then suddenly he lost a lot in a short period of time. I wish you better luck with yours boy...he sure is pretty!

Also just read your other post...so glad you found Draco SAFE and SOUND other than a missing toenail!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 19, 2010)

I was thinking about getting them a special diet, but we don't have a Petsmart near us. I may buy in bulk next time I go to the town over (once every couple months when I buy hay). I NEED to do something about him because I don't want him unhealthy. He snores when he sleeps and breathes heavy when he lays certain ways. He's extremely active, we just live in a small house, so his movement is limited (he's bored). Our other two cats have definately shown a difference, in fact, I'd like them to gain a couple of pounds. But its hard to keep his eating seperate from them. He scarfs, they are finicky. When they walk away from the bowl, he always walks up to it. I try to watch and take it away when they leave, but I can't always stand there watching, plus they don't get their full amount, and they are constantly begging to be fed. I've been catching him in the dog food too, which is not good because I can't leave Teddy's food down either. We have to seal the food bags up tight or he'll work his way into them.





Draco's toe was bleeding really badly before we went to bed. We'd get it to stop, then she'd move her foot and it would start again. You could actually see it dripping to the food below. I stayed home today worried, and not feeling well probably from the stress. We're keeping her heat light off today, so that she won't be as active and it will hopefully scab over good. She scared us really bad! I can't imagine having to walk door to door and ask our neighbors if we could search their trees/bushes because our dragon was on the loose.


----------



## Tab (Apr 19, 2010)

Here's a link to Eukanuba food that you can buy online - Eukanuba Cat Food


----------



## Mona (Apr 19, 2010)

KanoasDestiny said:


> Draco's toe was bleeding really badly before we went to bed. We'd get it to stop, then she'd move her foot and it would start again. You could actually see it dripping to the food below. I stayed home today worried, and not feeling well probably from the stress. We're keeping her heat light off today, so that she won't be as active and it will hopefully scab over good. She scared us really bad! I can't imagine having to walk door to door and ask our neighbors if we could search their trees/bushes because our dragon was on the loose.


Maybe try putting some "Kwik Stop" on it to help it stop. Or any type of styptic Powder...it's just the stuf you use on dogs when you trim their nails too short and knick the quick. Any pet store would have it.


----------



## MagicTheMini (Apr 20, 2010)

Corn starch also works like 'kwik stop' to stop the bleeding on toenails.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 20, 2010)

Personally I would be very careful feeding Eukanuba. With my Yorkies I always fed and swore by Eukanuba. Then I had a puppy that was allergic to it. She smelled like she had parvo. Took her to the vet and tested her. No parvo. I took her off of the Eukanuba and she cleared right up. Vet said "Don't feed Eukanuba" He actually switched her down to Purina puppy and she was fine. He said some animals can not handle the high concentration feed. As far as getting a cat to diet. Well, good luck. I have 8 cats. Six of which are supposed to be barn cats. They all come in to eat because there are not enough mice out there for 6 cats. I have only seen them with 1 mouse this year. I have also not seen any mice this year. These cats are so fat. But they come in and eat and go out and hunt. They even hunt the neighbors property. Cats are going to do what they want. Haven't you ever heard that you don't own your cat. Your cat owns you.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm currently feeding a Purina dry food. Like I said, I've seen a difference in the other two, just not with him. I think their tummies have shrunk with being put on an eating schedule, but he goes back and eats whatever is left in the bowl if I don't get to it in time. I sure do pray we get the house in the next couple of weeks, because then I can feed him in a bedroom all by himself.

Wow, Eukanuba sure is pricey isn't it? One cat would be fine, but I have three.


----------



## uwharrie (Apr 20, 2010)

Have you thought about a grain free home prepared diet? Raw is great if you can get them to eat it, if not a cooked diet will work.

there are also commercially prepared diets that do not contain grains.


----------

